

Collaborate and edit anywhere with the updated Google Docs for Android - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/collaborate-and-edit-anywhere-with.html

======
JOfferijns
Finally, Google Docs like it should have been right from the start, without
the web-version of the editing screen!

